# ladies who were active during 2WW and got a BFP?



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Ladies,

As the title suggests....any ladies with inspirational and positive stories of when they were busy/active on there 2WW and went on to get a BFP.....

I ask for a friend who has yet to register...but hasnt had the chance to rest at all on her 2ww...ie-no bed rest...

great looking forward to your responses to pass on....


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

i TRIED to rest on mine but i get bored resting very easy so i did alright for the first 2 or 3 days - watched dvds etc but after that i just tried not to do too much   anyway i got a BFP that time (he is now 13 minths old) so i am sure its fine either way - just dont go running or to the gym etc   

i did ask at my hospitals (i saw 2 consultants cos i did satalite ivf) and both said bed rest was not important and that i should just be 'normal' and i guess in some ways they are right cos this time (it was a natural bfp) i didnt even think i was going to be pregnant and was teaching dance and drama all day and have a very lively toddler to look after  so i was very active from conception to bfp  

i think it'll either work or it wont hun. good luck


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

I always took it easy on the day of et (except the time the embryo stuck around and then I was more active than normal as I wasn't expecting et that day!) and occasionally the day after but always worked the remainder of the 2ww!

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## Lara B (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi

I had ET on the Saturday, lay down for 30 mins, then straight from the clinic we walked to a local restaurant for lunch.  Then walked to a hotel for a taxi and straight to the airport (DIVF in Greece).  Got home late that night, worked at home the next day, then straight back into work on the Monday.  I'm a teacher, so have quite a stressful job looking after 28 children.  Last Friday, halfway through my 2ww I went to the Education Show in Birmingham which is a lot of walking around and ended up being a 12 hour day.  

I got my BFP on Friday.

My thinking is, maybe it is better to be up and around as the blood circulates better  Cos for all my other IVFs, and there are many!!, I've relaxed a lot and got BFNs.

Hope this helps

Lara xx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hiya,

I underwent my first IUI cycle three years ago, and being aware of the low success rates for IUI I didn't expect it to work immediately so decided not to put my life on hold for two weeks.  At that time I was a total gym bunny and ran quite a bit (20-30 miles a week) so that's what I continued to do throughout the 2ww right up to test day when surprise surprise I got a BFP!  To be honest, I think how active you are during the 2ww is down to the individual and what they feel happy with - personally I think if a pregnancy is meant to be it will be, but if you know a BFN will lead you to regret things you did or didn't do then it's not worth taking the chance.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

no bed rest for my bfps!  In fact back at work within 48 hours....and for the last one no idea I was pg for 7w and was crashing around like a madwoman after my little one!

My cons said I could have gone skydiving should I have wanted to...the embie(s) would either stick or not and bed rest would just make the time go slower.


----------



## Swede (Feb 16, 2005)

I took it easy on 4 of 5 IVFs and 2 FETs and got BGNs. On our last try I thought what the hell, trained as usual and got a BFP. I dont think it had much to do with the actual training, but more that my lifestyle in general changed during the year off before that last try and I was training regularly anyway. So basically each time I had carried on as normal, and that just meant that I happened to train during the 2WW when I finally got a BFP.

I'm with EBW, it makes no difference if you're flat on your back or not.

Good luck!


----------



## elsielouise (May 4, 2008)

For the first two of my (negative cycles) I rested. On the third I was so fed up of tx ruling my life with no positive outcome  I rode my horses and carried on as normal. The resut of that cycle is asleep in his moses basket right now. I rode all the way through my pregnancy up until 7 and a half months too and I think it kept me sane. I don't believe resting does anything unless of course it helps you mentally get through the process. Best of luck.

EL


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi all 

I just kept going as normal too - had my EC and ET just after starting new job (which was very stressful in itself) and it was also on run up to xmas (testing on 23/12).  I know if I'd taken the time off and bed rested I'd have gone even more   than I did! 

As you can see from the signature - I'm very pleased to say that both stuck around! 

DeeDee


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

The day after my embryo transfer, I flew to Asia to prepare a proposal for a client. For 10 days, we worked till nearly midnight and I was under severe stress. On hindsight, it was a silly thing to do but at that time, I had no choice. If I did not go I risked losing my job. When I came home, I was depressed and was sure that I wasn't pregnant. then a BFP!! I was so so so grateful and happy! Previously I took things real easy during the 2WW but nothing happened. Maybe it's best just to live life as normal, go to the gym, etc.


----------

